# Trying to change my signal bar



## hotelmrrsn (Jul 11, 2011)

I'm running Shifts3ns3 1.4 and used the UOT kitchen to cook a new battery and signal bar. The battery icon took no problem but the signal bar did not change. I can see the drawable icons within the systemui.apk (stat_sys_signal_0.png through stat_sys_signal_4.png, there is also a file called stat_sys_signal_0_fully.png for each of the 0-4) now but the old signal bar is still being used. I posted in the UOT thread over at that other place <coughs> but really didn't get a lot of help. Any help is greatly appreciated! Let me know if i left out any pertinent information needed to assist.


----------



## BennyJr (Jun 26, 2011)

Ive noticed this problem I think its in regards to the new base. It happens on bamf 2.4.1 too


----------



## Promethazine (Jul 22, 2011)

i used ninja morph to change the signal icon


----------



## hotelmrrsn (Jul 11, 2011)

Promethazine said:


> i used ninja morph to change the signal icon


I don't see my signal bars in framwork-res.apk/res/drawable-hdpi Is this the correct directory that i should be using ninjamorph from?


----------



## Promethazine (Jul 22, 2011)

they will be in systemui.apk
View attachment 2199


----------



## hotelmrrsn (Jul 11, 2011)

Promethazine said:


> they will be in systemui.apk
> View attachment 3355


OK, i see my new ones (the ones that i want to use) in systemui.apk. When using ninjamorph, i assume that i pick the current icon from framework-res.apk and then navigate to my systemui.apk folder to choose it's replacement, repeating for each of the five statuses that exist for the signal bars?


----------



## Promethazine (Jul 22, 2011)

yes sir but its easier to copy the systemui.apk, to sdcard then put it on your desktop, and then copy and paste all the icons you want into the drawable.hpdi folder and then put systemui.apk back on sd card in your android themes folder and use ninjamorph to open an existing project, copy file, and then finish project.


----------



## hotelmrrsn (Jul 11, 2011)

Promethazine said:


> yes sir but its easier to copy the systemui.apk, to sdcard then put it on your desktop, and then copy and paste all the icons you want into the drawable.hpdi folder and then put systemui.apk back on sd card in your android themes folder and use ninjamorph to open an existing project, copy file, and then finish project.


Copied .png files that i want to use into a folder on my sd card. Open ninjamorph and start a new project. Navigate to system/app/systemui.apk.. Press the home key use Astro to navigate to the folder where i saved my .png files. Multi select, copy all, navigate to android themes/workspace/systemui.apk/res/drawable hdpi and paste. Back to ninjamorph, select existing project Systemui.apk, copy files (hard button within NM), back arrow and then finish project. Files recompile and i get a few warning messages asking me if i'm sure i want to overwrite. I click yes and instantly get force close on android.sys_signal. It forces me to battery pull, go to recovery via hboot and restore my back up. What am i doing wrong in the above procedure?


----------



## Promethazine (Jul 22, 2011)

mine would do also, i hold down the power button so the power options come up press fc as many times as needed while quickly pressing power down before FC would pop up again. after it restarted all my icons were changed


----------



## Promethazine (Jul 22, 2011)

you are not following the same steps i posted so i cant help you there. i think its easier to do it on the desktop. i copy systemui.apk to sd card, then copy it to my desktop. open it with winzip get to the res file, and just copy the drawable.hpdi folder to my desktop. i then take all the status, signal, icons i want and copy them into the drawable.hpdi. it ask to overwrite current files in drawable.hdpi, select yes to all. i then take the folder i just copied all the images to and paste it back into same place i got it from in the winzip window. i then take my systemui.apk and put it in the android themes folder use ninjamorph like you did.


----------



## Promethazine (Jul 22, 2011)

i tried the way you are doing it and i could never make it work. if you follow the steps i used it will work dont know why but it does.


----------



## hotelmrrsn (Jul 11, 2011)

Promethazine said:


> you are not following the same steps i posted so i cant help you there. i think its easier to do it on the desktop. i copy systemui.apk to sd card, then copy it to my desktop. open it with winzip get to the res file, and just copy the drawable.hpdi folder to my desktop. i then take all the status, signal, icons i want and copy them into the drawable.hpdi. it ask to overwrite current files in drawable.hdpi, select yes to all. i then take the folder i just copied all the images to and paste it back into same place i got it from in the winzip window. i then take my systemui.apk and put it in the android themes folder use ninjamorph like you did.


First of all, i appreciate your patience and your help. I followed these instructions and have my new systemui.apk copied and ready to put into the android themes folder but i'm not sure where to put it. Do i drop it and leave it as a .apk in the workspace folder? Then what do i do after going into ninjamorph and selecting existing project? Again..thank you very much for your patience and your help.


----------



## Promethazine (Jul 22, 2011)

yes just leave it as is, select existing project copy files like you did before, no prob. No one helped me figure it out even though i sent PM's to developers asking for help. I dont mind helping at all.


----------



## Promethazine (Jul 22, 2011)

let me know how it goes ill check back here in a bit when i make it home from work


----------



## hotelmrrsn (Jul 11, 2011)

Promethazine said:


> let me know how it goes ill check back here in a bit when i make it home from work


On my way home as well and will try as soon as I get there and will report back

Swyped Thunder coming at you


----------



## hotelmrrsn (Jul 11, 2011)

Promethazine said:


> yes just leave it as is, select existing project copy files like you did before, no prob. No one helped me figure it out even though i sent PM's to developers asking for help. I dont mind helping at all.


Which directory? The root Android themes, workspace? And then when it asks me to select my existing job do I choose the new.apk or the original?

Swyped Thunder coming at you


----------



## Promethazine (Jul 22, 2011)

i just drop it in the root of android themes. file should be named systemui.apk still if you have any old files in there i just erase them. choose the new systemui.apk i think thats what your asking.


----------



## hotelmrrsn (Jul 11, 2011)

Promethazine said:


> i just drop it in the root of android themes. file should be named systemui.apk still if you have any old files in there i just erase them. choose the new systemui.apk i think thats what your asking.


Ok, deleted the old files here is what the directory looks like:
View attachment 3378


I dropped my.apk in the root then went back to ninja morph, existing project has to be in the workspace folder, I move it, go back to nm select existing project, copy files, back to NM home, finish project and get instant force close.

Swyped Thunder coming at you


----------



## Promethazine (Jul 22, 2011)

mine would do also, i hold down the power button so the power options come up press fc as many times as needed while quickly pressing power down before FC would pop up again. after it restarted all my icons were changed


----------



## hotelmrrsn (Jul 11, 2011)

Ok figured it out. The default name of the files were not the ones the ROM was using. I deleted the cdma 4 signal.png files, renamed the ones I wanted to use in their place, copied res file into the nm directory replacing the one that was there, reboot and booya! Thanks again for your help! Here here are my new signal bars.

View attachment 3387


Swyped Thunder coming at you


----------



## hotelmrrsn (Jul 11, 2011)

Thanks again for your help, changed my wifi, signal and battery

View attachment 3396


Swyped Thunder coming at you


----------



## villae81 (Aug 13, 2011)

I was wondering if you guys can help me out I'm trying to change my battery icon using ninjamorph but my problem is my battery is in increments of 1 the new battery icons is in increments of 10 how do I go about in replacing it?


----------



## Promethazine (Jul 22, 2011)

i tried changing the battery with ninja morph but had issues with the charging animation so i just ended up taking my framework.res.apk and uploading it to UOT kitchen and used one of those batteries.


----------



## villae81 (Aug 13, 2011)

The kitchen doesn't have the comb battery icon. oh well guess ill use a different one then


----------



## villae81 (Aug 13, 2011)

Nevermind I figured it out


----------

